

Show HN: Talent Seekers that Pay to Contact you Through Email - mikewash

	I’m starting up a website called http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ubercapable.com&#x2F;professionals.html , for people that have in demand skills want to filter out BS and serious offers to prevent them from wasting your time.<p>It&#x27;s currently in beta and active. The way it works is when you sign up we create an email address for you. And when anyone emails you at this email address they will have to pay certain price to reach you. We will then send you a notification in which you could accept or deny this request.<p>When you accept this request we will link you and requester up to engage in conversation with them and the money they paid to talk will be waiting for you.
======
az
How do you make money? What's the referral fee?

